# It's charlie!



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

I wrote a post about my new tiel Charlie and people wanted to see pictures of him/her. Well here they are:
*Charlie on my shoulder*








*Charlie on my hand*








*Charlie on his perch*








*Charlie in his food bowl*








*Charlie eating a seed*








Please comment xxx


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Charlie is really beautiful and cuddly....how old is it?
Congrats my fave pic is the last one.


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

hes lovely. congratulations !!


----------



## claire2010a (Aug 10, 2010)

Charlie's beautiful and looks very comfortable with you, congrats!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Hi, and congratulations on your new tiel. Charlie is a pearl cockatiel. How old is it? When young both sexes look the same. if a boy around 6 months or more he will molt and turn a solid color throughout the body, with a yellow facial mask. If a female she will always remain the same color.

The pearl mutation is about the only mutation that the males will lose the patterns to their backs.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Evelyn (Feb 22, 2010)

Charlie is very handsome, or um is Charlie a girl, if she is very beautiful.Congats !!


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi and welcome to you and Charlie! I have a white face male named Charlie. Seems to be a great name for tiels


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for your comments. I don't know his sex as he is under 6 months old but is fully weaned


----------



## crazycat (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww what a cutie.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

What a gorgeous little tiel. Congratulations. Such a beauty!


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow. He/she is a beauty! You two look so happy together!


----------

